# Adding a Work Permit/Job Offer to a Spousal Visa/Relatives Permit



## Markzolt (Apr 17, 2015)

Hi Everyone,

I wanted to post on this topic as I have just been through this process and found little or no information about this or worse a lot of misinformation regarding adding a work offer to your spousal visa (relatives permit).

Contrary to the information I was given when I picked up my spousal visa originally, it is not a particularly quick and easy process to add an offer of employment to your existing spousal visa, in fact I was a bit amazed/depressed that I would have to go through the whole process again and effectively make a brand new submission to Home Affairs to apply for this. Effectively you have to start again from scratch.
I received a job offer from my employer which I was over the moon about because it’s not that easy to get a job in SA. However this joy soon turned to moderate panic as I realised I would have to go through all the same hoops that I had been through in order to get my relatives permit visa which was issued about eight months previously for a three year period.

Initially I approached Home Affairs who advised me that all their visa processing had been outsourced to a company called VFS. This would be fine except for the fact that I soon discovered you have to make an appointment to see VFS and the first appointment I could get was in about 6 weeks time. I don’t think this is an unusual wait time, this was in Nelspruit, I was advised in Johannesburg the wait time just for an appointment would be about two months. Given that the processing time after submission of application is around two to three months, this would mean a turn around time of about five months from job offer to starting work. This was only not going to be popular with my future employer and I feared losing my job offer because fair enough they can’t be expected to wait for five months for someone to start a job.

As such I decided to take the route of applying for the work permit addition to my existing visa through the UK SA consulate in Trafalgar Square. Turn around time there is 30 calendar days and it is a walk in service so no appointment is necessary. Check their website for opening times but I got there around 7 am and queued outside for about an hour and then was second in line to be seen. So I therefore obviously had to fly back from SA, go to the consulate in London, submit my application and then, and this is important to note, I had to pick up the visa in 30 days time in person or at least re-enter South Africa on the new issued visa from the place of issuance of the visa. I had hoped to courier back my passport to the UK, get someone to pick it up on my behalf and courier it back to me. But this turned out not to be an option, as such I had to fly back to the UK to pick up the work permit/visa from the UK consulate as I couldn’t leave my wife and young daughter on their own for a month whilst I waited in London for it to be issued.

So yes it was expensive, with flights etc I reckon it cost me close to two thousand pounds in expenses but the alternative was to risk losing my job offer as I waited five months to go through the process in SA. Please also note that although they check your application is correct at time of submission at the consulate, if any further documentation is required they will contact you by e-mail or phone to request it. I was not contacted so assumed everything was ok, but there is no guarantee that your application will be successful and the consulate will not provide any information by phone on whether or not the visa has been successfully issued. Therefore when I flew back from SA to pick it up I had no idea until I got to the consulate whether or not the application had been successful.

Regarding the actual application, I was rather depressed to find out that rather than just providing a job offer from my new employer I had to re-submit all the myriad of forms etc that I had submitted for my spousal visa only a few months previously. As more than six months had passed this meant re-applying for police clearance, medical certificates etc. What a pain! Here is a list of what you need to submit, I have tried to explain any special detail but if you have already been through the visa application for spousal visa process then you should know all of this already:

•	A Valid Passport – obvious enough
•	Previous Visas / Permits – obvious enough will be in your passport
•	Marriage Certificate – obvious enough but this needs to be apostilled by the UK FCO or equivalent for your country
•	Proof of Financial Means – I provided ISA savings statement from UK, I’m not sure what threshold amount is to be honest.
•	Letter from SA Partner – A letter written and signed by spouse confirming they will look after you in SA etc.
•	Three Months Bank Statements – I am not sure if this is a requirement at all consulates but UK consulate does ask for these, I provided hard copies of my UK bank statements although I think internet statements are ok but I just erred on the side of caution and ordered posted copies from my bank.
•	Certified Copy of SA Partner ID / Passport – obvious enough
•	Appointment Letter – offer letter from employer, I included job description details to be safe and also full job contract, make sure the offer etc makes clear that your start date will be subject to successful issuance of work permit/visa otherwise it could wind the authorities up the wrong way.
•	Purpose and Duration of Stay – self written letter confirming purpose of stay, i.e to work and reside with spouse and duration to be until expiry of visa at which time a renewal request will be submitted.
•	Medical Report – obvious enough
•	Radiological Report – obvious enough
•	Police Clearance – ACRO report from UK, a CRB certificate will not suffice. Also clearance certificates from anywhere you have lived for a year or longer. As I had not been in SA for a year I did not require an SA clearance certificate but I understand this rule might have changed and you might now require to also apply for an SA clearance certificate regardless of how long you have been there but sorry I don’t know if that is true or a rumour.

This is my gift to the stressed people of the world trying to go through the process I just went through. I found so much muddled chatter on the internet about what to do, especially as a lot of immigration rules have just changed. This post assumes a certain knowledge of the process for getting a relatives permit in the first place so apologies if I cut any corners, I know for example that there is a lot of confusion surrounding partners who are not married and what is required as proof of relationship, as I am married I didn’t have this issue. I think you need to show such things as a lease agreement or mortgage statement with both of your names on etc which can be tricky to provide if for example only one of you was on the lease. Basically you need a paper trail proving your relationship is valid.

Good luck everyone, I now have my work permit and I am ready to start work next week. It took me about seven weeks from job offer to get this all sorted, firstly as I was waiting for my new employer to provide the contract etc for me but then also a bit of time wasted faffing around in South Africa before I realised that the SA route would take me far too long. I took an expensive route and clocked up a lot of airmiles but I just went for the piece of mind. If you don’t have such time constraints then go down the route of applying in SA via VFS but book an appointment early and then expect a couple of months after that before you get your work permit back.


----------



## Klipspringer (Feb 21, 2015)

Thank you so much for your detailed post, I wish more people who had success with their visa applications would come back here and describe the process. My partner and I have tried a different visa route first but if that doesn't work out we might have to go the spousal visa route. However, I was under the impression you just simply get a work endorsement on your spousal visa, which did seem a bit too suspiciously easy for the SA brand of bureaucracy, so I'm really glad I read your post.


----------



## j0ty (Apr 23, 2014)

Hi Markzolt,

glad to find your post as I once considered going the same route you did for a peace of mind. But due to circumstances I have to go the SA route now. I will be submitting my application end of this month.

May I just check with you what kind of permit you received, is it titled a Visitor's Permit with working conditions? As such, since you have a job, you need to open a bank account to credit your salary, how do you do that? I approached many banks wishing to open one with my Relative's permit but only granted Non-resident account option.  I understand once I add a working endorsement, it will become a Visitor's permit and banks won't allow that.


----------



## Markzolt (Apr 17, 2015)

Hi, 

I was issued with a Visitor's Visa and written on the visa is that I have a right to reside with my Spouse (her ID number is shown) and to work for my current employer which is named specifically. 

In terms of account opening I have just been looking in to that today actually. Prior to getting work permit sorted we arranged for me to have signing rights on my wife's FNB account, that allowed me to get another card but the account was in her name and she gets a text every time I spend anything! 

Now I have a job I need to get my own account to be paid and FNB say all they need from me is a copy of my passport and visa, proof of address (I am showing them my lease agreement) and a letter from my employer confirming I work there as a permanent employee.

It seems to actually be pretty straightforward although I've learned to be a bit sceptical in the last few months about reality versus theory. That is only for FNB though, I think other banks will probably have different requirements.

Good luck.

Mark


----------



## j0ty (Apr 23, 2014)

I went to FNB with the same thing...I have a card and account under my husband's name.

Haha...it does sound skeptical, if you do manage to get one account open in your name with FNB AND your salary can be credited in there, please let me know. I will approach them again and check it out. I also approached Nedbank, they can open a rand denominated account for you but it is a non-resident account and there are restrictions on deposits.


----------



## Markzolt (Apr 17, 2015)

If you don't have a work permit attached to your visa then FNB won't allow you to open an account in your own name. If I understand you correctly then you don't yet have work permit sorted, once that is done then shouldn't be a problem but I'll let you know how I get on.


----------



## j0ty (Apr 23, 2014)

Markzolt said:


> If you don't have a work permit attached to your visa then FNB won't allow you to open an account in your own name. If I understand you correctly then you don't yet have work permit sorted, once that is done then shouldn't be a problem but I'll let you know how I get on.


Nope not yet, going to submit application end of this month with VFS. From what i read from this forum before...once you get work endorsement done and you get the Visitor's permit under 11(6), the bank would not even open you an account. That is why I tried to sort out the banking stuff before my permit is changed. But as you can see, I still meet with some restrictions...thus I like to know if you would manage to open a rand account with your current permit.


----------



## A Fairy (May 26, 2015)

Hi there!

I'm currently a holder of a Visitor's Visa under section 11 (6), in other words, a Life Partner Permit including a work endorsement. It's not true that you cannot obtain a bank account with it. While certain banks may be sceptical because of your "Visitor's Visa" ("Oh, but that's a tourist visa right?") all temporary residence visas are considered "Visitor's Visas". Therefore, if you visa states "To reside with Life Partner ID no xxxxxxxxxxx and conduct work until xx/xx/xxxx" then you will be requested to submit a proof of address, your a copy of your partner's certified ID and a letter from your employer stating that you are employed and receive X amount a month.

This is how I obtained my own account.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi Markzolt, 

Am I correct in saying that you have a valid Relative's spousal visa (section 18) and then returned back to London to submit an application for a work endorsement (section 11(6))?


----------



## j0ty (Apr 23, 2014)

A Fairy said:


> Hi there!
> 
> I'm currently a holder of a Visitor's Visa under section 11 (6), in other words, a Life Partner Permit including a work endorsement. It's not true that you cannot obtain a bank account with it. While certain banks may be sceptical because of your "Visitor's Visa" ("Oh, but that's a tourist visa right?") all temporary residence visas are considered "Visitor's Visas". Therefore, if you visa states "To reside with Life Partner ID no xxxxxxxxxxx and conduct work until xx/xx/xxxx" then you will be requested to submit a proof of address, your a copy of your partner's certified ID and a letter from your employer stating that you are employed and receive X amount a month.
> 
> This is how I obtained my own account.


Awesome. I submitted my endorsement application few days ago....I am thinking of using the same way you just mentioned to try to apply for a bank account. I just hope I meet someone who don't simply turn me away when he/she sees my Permit is "Visitor's Visa".


----------



## Klipspringer (Feb 21, 2015)

My partner had no problem opening an FNB bank account with his "visitor's visa" (critical skills visa). However, the bank account has many restrictions.


----------



## j0ty (Apr 23, 2014)

Klipspringer said:


> My partner had no problem opening an FNB bank account with his "visitor's visa" (critical skills visa). However, the bank account has many restrictions.


Kipspringer, could you share what kind of restrictions? I thought critical skills visa is considered a work permit. The bank told me before they allow opening of local rand account for 2 kinds of permits: Work and Study only.


----------



## A Fairy (May 26, 2015)

j0ty said:


> Awesome. I submitted my endorsement application few days ago....I am thinking of using the same way you just mentioned to try to apply for a bank account. I just hope I meet someone who don't simply turn me away when he/she sees my Permit is "Visitor's Visa".


Good luck! Don't give up on it. 

You know, I was almost refused a Traffic Register Number (needed to obtain an SA driver's license, or if you wish to buy a vehicle) because of my permit saying "Visitor's Visa". Luckily the employees at the branch I tried applying at the second time actually read the terms...


----------



## Klipspringer (Feb 21, 2015)

While his account is in rands he can only receive payments in foreign currency. For a salary to be paid in rand he needs clearance from the bank first and then the amount needs to be exactly the same every month. If he receives any payment in rand that is not authorised first, his bank account will be frozen. The lady at FNB said he can only get a regular bank account (same as SA citizens) when he obtains residency. I'm not sure if this is correct but that's what she said. It seems pretty draconian.


----------



## Kay1985 (May 25, 2015)

Hi guys,

I applied for a spousal permit back last year and was thrown out due to paperwork not being verified and stamped by my country of origin, proof of utility bills and police clearance. I submitted for appeal in February. I had everythig appostilled including my birth certificate, passport copy,education certificate, criminal records check. Provided a lease agreement with both myself and my partners name of in and police clearances for South Africa, UK and the middle east which I had been working in for over a year. I was told at the time of submission that the basic disclosure Scotland would suffice but have just read what has been written about the ANCO clearance..I'm still waiting on the result of my appeal but since reading this feed about the ANCO clearance I'm extremely concerned...


----------



## Markzolt (Apr 17, 2015)

Yes I was on a spousal visa and returned to the UK to submit my application to get a work endorsement added at SA consulate once I got a job offer. It took a month to process.

Regarding bank account opening as I mentioned before, I was advised by FNB that once I had a valid work endorsed visa I could show this, my work contract and proof of address and I could open a bank account.

This is precisely what I did and I now have an account in my own name at FNB.


----------



## Markzolt (Apr 17, 2015)

You can open an overseas account at FNB without having a work permitting visa but as mentioned that is just to transfer funds in from overseas. You cannot use it as a typical current account.

Regarding ACRO and Scottish clearance I really don't know the answer. I would check with a visa specialist. As far as I am aware the ACRO clearance is the only one they accept for UK. I would have thought they would tell you if there was an issue with it when you made the submission as they checked all my documents when I applied but that was done at consulate in London.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Markzolt said:


> Yes I was on a spousal visa and returned to the UK to submit my application to get a work endorsement added at SA consulate once I got a job offer. It took a month to process.
> 
> Regarding bank account opening as I mentioned before, I was advised by FNB that once I had a valid work endorsed visa I could show this, my work contract and proof of address and I could open a bank account.
> 
> This is precisely what I did and I now have an account in my own name at FNB.


Hi Markzolt, 

Were you aware that you could change your status within South Africa?


----------



## Markzolt (Apr 17, 2015)

Hi Legalman - I think that is a great name for a superhero! Yes I was aware of that but I couldn't get an appointment with VFS for about 2 months and then I think the processing time can be 2 to 3 months for the application once submitted? So that would have been 5 months turn around time. The UK has a walk in service and takes 30 days. If there is a quicker way then let me know for next time because it was a real pain having to fly backwards and forwards not to mention expensive! Cheers, I look forward to watching LegalMan at the cinema one day.


----------



## Markzolt (Apr 17, 2015)

Just a quick update to my original post.

Regarding the application form you need to fill in, this is a Visitors Visa form DHA-84, there are some questions on there that really don't seem relevant to someone who is already living in South Africa and I completed the form largely as though I was moving to SA for the first time, so used UK address for permanent address etc.

Regarding the SA Police Clearance this is definitely now a requirement, apparently it takes around a month to receive it. I don't know if you need an SA clearance if you have never lived in SA before, logic would suggest you don't need one but I'm not sure logic comes in to the equation.


----------



## Rwarren (Aug 3, 2015)

Hi guys, thank you so much for this post. My husband applied for his permanent residency last September and still no feedback. He is flying to Cape Town in November and if needs be he will have to apply for temp visa and work endorsement in UK. Am i correct in saying that he will be ok as he can apply for his work endorsement as he already has offer and contract in SA that they will issue in the next 2weeks hopefully? Then all he has to do is apply for temp and work endorsement while he is still in UK? I am already in SA. i know he will have to have all the medical checks etc.. But is there anything else to keep in mind? Thanks so much


----------



## RubyRuby (Jun 28, 2015)

Rwarren said:


> Hi guys, thank you so much for this post. My husband applied for his permanent residency last September and still no feedback. He is flying to Cape Town in November and if needs be he will have to apply for temp visa and work endorsement in UK. Am i correct in saying that he will be ok as he can apply for his work endorsement as he already has offer and contract in SA that they will issue in the next 2weeks hopefully? Then all he has to do is apply for temp and work endorsement while he is still in UK? I am already in SA. i know he will have to have all the medical checks etc.. But is there anything else to keep in mind? Thanks so much


Police clearance certificate in countries that he has resided in for the last 12 months?


----------



## Markzolt (Apr 17, 2015)

Rwarren said:


> Hi guys, thank you so much for this post. My husband applied for his permanent residency last September and still no feedback. He is flying to Cape Town in November and if needs be he will have to apply for temp visa and work endorsement in UK. Am i correct in saying that he will be ok as he can apply for his work endorsement as he already has offer and contract in SA that they will issue in the next 2weeks hopefully? Then all he has to do is apply for temp and work endorsement while he is still in UK? I am already in SA. i know he will have to have all the medical checks etc.. But is there anything else to keep in mind? Thanks so much


Hi There, 

Yes I've heard permanent residency application takes a long time to process. 

If he has job offer he can apply for the visa and the work permit at the same time and this is a much better position than I was in where I had to apply for the visa first and then go through the whole process again once I got job offer a few months later. The list I posted originally is pretty comprehensive so you should have all you need. It takes a month to process in the UK. 

You do also need some passport photos I think so take those along. I think I posted here somewhere which is the correct form to use now. I would just check regarding police clearance in South Africa, it may sound ridiculous but there might be a requirement to get one of these done even if you have never lived in country, I really don't know the answer to that. Logic would say it is not necessary but I would double check with Home Affairs or a visa specialist. 

Good luck with it all, happy to help if you have any other questions. It would be great to hear regarding the permanent residency application process and how to go about it as I will be doing that as soon as possible which unfortunately won't be for two or three years.


----------



## Markzolt (Apr 17, 2015)

Rwarren said:


> Hi guys, thank you so much for this post. My husband applied for his permanent residency last September and still no feedback. He is flying to Cape Town in November and if needs be he will have to apply for temp visa and work endorsement in UK. Am i correct in saying that he will be ok as he can apply for his work endorsement as he already has offer and contract in SA that they will issue in the next 2weeks hopefully? Then all he has to do is apply for temp and work endorsement while he is still in UK? I am already in SA. i know he will have to have all the medical checks etc.. But is there anything else to keep in mind? Thanks so much


If your husband is in London maybe think about using Rood Lane Medical for Radiological and Medical Report, I think they offer a package price to cover both and they don't raise eyebrows about the questions on the form. Some GP's will do the medical form but may charge. You will have to pay for radiological report regardless.


----------



## db29 (Sep 23, 2014)

I am currently in Johannesburg and looking for work without success. I am an experienced Senior IT Support Analyst with many years experience working in London. I've applied for literally hundreds of positions without any feedback.


----------



## kaz0102 (May 6, 2014)

*I'm in the same position*

Hi Markzolt, 

I'm so glad to hear that you have successfully negotiated what can only be described as a farcical system in South Africa. 

I am currently in exactly the same situation. I have lived in SA for almost a year now and have finally got a job offer and they are willing to wait (a couple of months) for me. 

I have got all documentation in place, except for the SA Police Clearance certificate, which I applied for a week ago and am being told the current processing time is 4-6 weeks. I am also waiting for my agent to confirm an appointment at VFS for me, and then it's going to be about a 8 week processing time for the endorsement. So it could be 12-18 weeks until I am able to work!

I am going to be back in UK at the end of September, and am tempted to wait and apply for the endorsement when we are back in UK, then just extend my return flight to wait a month to pick up the endorsement. 

How did you know it was a 30 calendar day turnaround? Did you know this before you went to the SA embassy in London? or did they tell you this when you applied? 

I applied for my temporary residence permit in the SA embassy in London last June and it only took 2 weeks to be processed. You would think the endorsement process would be easier than applying for the actual residency permit! 

Sorry for all of the questions, and thank you for your advice so far and any more you are able to give me. 

Thanks

Karen


----------



## kaz0102 (May 6, 2014)

db29 said:


> I am currently in Johannesburg and looking for work without success. I am an experienced Senior IT Support Analyst with many years experience working in London. I've applied for literally hundreds of positions without any feedback.


I'm sorry to hear it's taking you so long to get a job. I moved to South Africa in September 2014 and have only just found a company who are willing to wait a couple of months for me. I must have applied for hundreds of jobs, but then one company has finally given me a chance. 

It really is frustrating, we can add so much to this country and the economy, but home affairs is making it very difficult. 

I really do hope something comes along soon for you. 

The only other hope is to apply for permanent residence, if you haven't already done so. I know it can take a long time to come through, but once you have it then you should be able to get a job a lot easier! 

Good luck!


----------



## db29 (Sep 23, 2014)

kaz0102 said:


> I'm sorry to hear it's taking you so long to get a job. I moved to South Africa in September 2014 and have only just found a company who are willing to wait a couple of months for me. I must have applied for hundreds of jobs, but then one company has finally given me a chance.
> 
> It really is frustrating, we can add so much to this country and the economy, but home affairs is making it very difficult.
> 
> ...


Hi Kaz, 

Thanks for the reply. I have a 8 month baby, so things are starting to get stressful. 

Can I contact you via phone? As I don't have regular internet access at the moment. It would be good to hear your experience. My number is: 0781790922

Thanks, 

Harry


----------



## bdaewn (Sep 7, 2015)

For those that have Relative's Visa and then the Visitor's Visa to allow work, do you have to renew the Relative's Visa or will the Visitor's Visa suffice?

I moved to SA 20 months ago on a Relative's Visa (based on long term South African girlfriend). On arriving in SA I applied for and got a Visitor's Visa under Section 11(6) which allows me to "work for XXX company whilst residing with XXXX spouse."

Relative's Visa: Expires December 2015
Visitor's Visa: Expires November 2017

I recently tried to renew my Relative's Visa at VFS (thinking that I need to keep both visas current). However, I was informed that this was not necessary as the Vistor's Visa:
1. Stands alone
2. Supersedes the Relative's Visa
3. Allows me live and work in SA until November 2017 without renewal of Relative's Visa. 

Is this correct?

Thanks


----------



## Markzolt (Apr 17, 2015)

db29 said:


> I am currently in Johannesburg and looking for work without success. I am an experienced Senior IT Support Analyst with many years experience working in London. I've applied for literally hundreds of positions without any feedback.


Hi, 

I found it very difficult to get a foot in the door even to interview for positions, a lot of employers won't consider overseas applicants in the first instance and on top of that roles are few and far between. I was exploring all sorts of options, including career changes, buying businesses etc. I have notice people here are a lot more entrepreneurial and less reliant on large corporates for employement which is very unlike the UK. 

If you have IT experience, have you considered setting up your own consultancy business or potentially operating remotely and applying for work in the UK. With the strength of the pound, even lower paid jobs in the UK will pay very well over here on an equivalent basis. Otherwise I have noticed a lot of roles in web design etc which is something I know zero about but perhaps with your background you could re-train and set up your own web design business. I was about to give up applying for roles in the way you would apply in the UK but got lucky in the end, however I don't think you can treat this market in any way the same as a job search back home.

Good luck,

Mark


----------



## Markzolt (Apr 17, 2015)

bdaewn said:


> For those that have Relative's Visa and then the Visitor's Visa to allow work, do you have to renew the Relative's Visa or will the Visitor's Visa suffice?
> 
> I moved to SA 20 months ago on a Relative's Visa (based on long term South African girlfriend). On arriving in SA I applied for and got a Visitor's Visa under Section 11(6) which allows me to "work for XXX company whilst residing with XXXX spouse."
> 
> ...


You don't need both. The relative's visa has been superceded by the visitor's visa.


----------



## Markzolt (Apr 17, 2015)

kaz0102 said:


> Hi Markzolt,
> 
> I'm so glad to hear that you have successfully negotiated what can only be described as a farcical system in South Africa.
> 
> ...


Hi Karen,

Congratulations on the job offer! If that isn't tricky enough, then getting the visa sorted just adds to the stress after the initial shot of joy!

Sorry for the delay in replying, I only just saw your question. It is definitely 30 day processing time in the UK, they give you a pick up date when you submit your application. Having said that, just be careful you get the application right as any issues could delay issue of the visa. 

I would definitely go down the UK route if I were you, unless you have an incredibly understanding employer they won't wait 4 or 5 months for you to start work. It is a crazy situation for people to be in. I would absolutely advise either extending a stay in the UK or flying back specifically, if you consider the cost of losing the role versus the upfront cost of flights, then in the end it pays to go down this route. But it is a real hassle going back and forward!

Good luck with it all, it's such a mission but the UK route I found far more effective. Regarding instructing an agent, I found this to be a huge waste of money, despite the fact that they are experts they face all of the same battles we do as individuals in dealing with home affairs and don't offer any fast-track service that I can see.

All the information you need should be in this forum.

Mark


----------



## db29 (Sep 23, 2014)

Hi,

I found a job! All be it lower paying, but it is ok for now. I have the work contract, any help with the next steps would be appreciated.


----------



## George Tower (Sep 14, 2015)

Hi everyone,

My first post here. I am UK national married to a South African. The most recent visa I obtained was a 3-year Visitors Visa from the SA High Commission in London. I now wish to add a work endorsement to it.

I spoke to a visa consultant today who said that in addition to having an offer of employment and pretty much submitting all the same documents I submitted a few months ago, I need to get approval from the Department of Labour which involves proof of an advertising campaign.

This was a great shock as I know for a fact that the company in question won't do that. I thought that being married to an SA Citizen meant having the right to work without having to prove shortages of candidate. Can anyone tell me where these laws/regulations are found as the 2014 Immigration Regulations pdf doesn't have anything on this unless I have missed it.

Secondly does one still need to have one's qualifications accredited by SAQA if they have been obtained from a SA Institution awarded by an SA professional body?

My source was a previously reliable source of information but I would really love to see some black and white references. Hope someone can help.

Many thanks


----------



## Klipspringer (Feb 21, 2015)

Wow, there really are visa consultants and then visa consultants! Where did you find this one? That information is definitely incorrect. No need to involve the department of labour. I don't even think you need a SAQA certificate for this application - only the job offer.


----------



## George Tower (Sep 14, 2015)

Hi Klipspringer,

Thanks for your confirmation of what I thought was the correct info. I won't name and shame publicly just yet as it was the consultant's side-kick that gave me that info. If it is indeed the case that one just needs a work offer then that is a relief although in all likelyhood I will go the London route as VFS managed to lead me a merry dance last time.

Do anyone know where I can get a copy of the relevant published legislation as it pertains to spouses of citizens being able to work?


----------



## George Tower (Sep 14, 2015)

Just wanted to add the proprietor of the visa company contacted me this morning to say there's NO Department of Labour requirement for getting permission to work if you're married to an SA national which is what I thought.

Out of interest I see VFS are now processing applications in the UK as well so the tried and trusted way of applying at the High Commission seems to be no more. My most recent experience at VFS in Cape Town and at the High Commission in London were chalk and cheese. Both were busy but it seemed in London that everyone knew what was what. Cape Town VFS was chaos and full of staff with a really terrible attitude.


----------



## db29 (Sep 23, 2014)

Right, so I popped down to the VFS office and was told I need to apply for a Relatives Visa and then apply for a endorsement!? I already have a Visitors Visa valid for 2 years and I just need it endorsed, but they just directed me to the website.

A total waste of the morning, I'm busy researching my next moves but any assistance would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Markzolt (Apr 17, 2015)

Hi, you need to submit a fresh visa application alongside the job offer I'm afraid. As per my original post there is no quick way of just adding work permit to existing visa, unfortunately the process is not that simple. 

Regarding VFS in London, is that correct? Just wondering for the dreaded day I have to go through the whole process again. Are they no longer accepting visa applications as walk in service at consulate in London? If that is the case do you know the VFS processing time in UK and if there is a delay in getting an appointment as there seems to be in SA.


----------



## db29 (Sep 23, 2014)

My SA Visitors Visa accompanying my spouse for 24 months was issued in Jan 2016. So the relevant documents has expired. 

1) How do I apply for the police clearance, do I do it through a company in South Africa or do I contact ACRO in the UK again? 

2) Any opinions as to whether I should return back to London to do the application or stay here in Johannesburg and do the application?

I will have to explain this to my employer and give them a time frame, so stressed and help would be appreciated.

Thank you


----------



## Markzolt (Apr 17, 2015)

db29 said:


> My SA Visitors Visa accompanying my spouse for 24 months was issued in Jan 2016. So the relevant documents has expired.
> 
> 1) How do I apply for the police clearance, do I do it through a company in South Africa or do I contact ACRO in the UK again?
> 
> ...


I feel your pain.

You need to apply for ACRO UK certificate AND SA certificate. From what I've heard SA certificate takes up to 6 weeks to issue, UK certificate I think there is fast track service which takes week or so. 

Check with VFS in SA if you can get an appointment here quickly then good but bear in mind processing time in SA is about 12 weeks from application date.

Apparently VFS are now operating in the UK as well although this is in transition phase so I think you can still go to the consulate as well. But maybe try and call VFS London office to get an idea of when you can get appointment and processing times. Their website seems to show plenty of availability of appointments and processing times of 7 days although that sounds a bit too good to be true. Sorry I just don't know about VFS in London as this is new thing.

But long and the short of it is this, if you apply in South Africa it takes 3 months from application date and I don't trust that time-frame, the way I did it via the UK took a month. It was expensive and a pain with the flying etc but in the long run was a much better plan as otherwise I would have lost my job offer. 

You need to get all your documents together again, the list is on the front page of this post, medical certificate, radiological certificate, police certificate have all expired as over six months old.

Good luck. Let me know how you get on as I'm curious how VFS works in the UK.


----------



## Markzolt (Apr 17, 2015)

db29 said:


> My SA Visitors Visa accompanying my spouse for 24 months was issued in Jan 2016. So the relevant documents has expired.
> 
> 1) How do I apply for the police clearance, do I do it through a company in South Africa or do I contact ACRO in the UK again?
> 
> ...


re Police Clearance SA, I never applied but they have since changed the rules and you now need regardless of how long you have been in SA, so I don't have first hand experience but I was in police station the other day getting something certified and there were people applying there. So go to your local police station.

Police Clearance Certificate | Services | SAPS (South African Police Service)


----------



## db29 (Sep 23, 2014)

I meant Jan 2015.


----------



## db29 (Sep 23, 2014)

Thanks for the reply.

- Can I get permanent residency through my child? We had to get an emergency travel document for her, but I will start the process for her SA passport. She is only 9 months so wouldn't be able to support me lol 

- If I go the endorsement route, my understanding is that I apply for Visitors Visa 11(6) and endorsement at the same time? My fear is that my employer will not wait.

- Another option would be to apply for a Business Visa? and then contract with different employers.

Thanks


----------



## Markzolt (Apr 17, 2015)

db29 said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> - Can I get permanent residency through my child? We had to get an emergency travel document for her, but I will start the process for her SA passport. She is only 9 months so wouldn't be able to support me lol
> 
> ...


Hi,

- I think you can get permanent residency through a first of kin, i.e child but they have to be an SA citizen, I am not sure if they need to have been born in SA or not, I have one born in SA and one born in UK so is not an issue for me but maybe someone else can advise. But PR takes up to two years so you need an alternative visa in the meantime.

- You can apply for visitors visa and endorsement at the same time, you cannot actually apply only for the endorsement to an existing visa so you have to go through the visa process again if you already even if you have a valid visa.

- Business visas I don't really know much about but I have heard these are relatively easy to obtain but as you say this would mean setting up your own business rather than taking up a job offer. Also note that work endorsements are job specific so if you move job you have to re-apply for visa.

If you are worried your employer will not wait, the best option I can recommend is to apply in the UK for visitors visa with work endorsement. You can submit application for PR at the same time if you are eligible.


----------



## Markzolt (Apr 17, 2015)

Just a quick update, from what I gather the PR route via a child's citizenship is no longer an option due to Home Affairs rejecting applications based on child's inability to financially support parent. I think HA felt system was being abused and have moved to close down this option. I don't know if there have been any successful legal challenges to this. I welcome any input on this from someone with first hand experience of it. To be honest I never even considered this as an option until someone mentioned it on this thread, I was happy to sit tight and wait until married 5 years.


----------



## Sarah1987 (Sep 18, 2015)

I did my endorsement at VFS George. I was able to get a next day appointment, and the visa came back in just over 4 weeks. They have recently changed the VFS system to paying when you book your appointment. This has stopped people booking up appointments and not turning up, which is my guess what was happening before. I am looking to change employer, and I asked VFS how long it would take for an appointment, as last time I had the same issue in Cape Town, where there was a 2 month wait for an appointment, now there are available appointments in a couple of days now they have changed the system.
The things that would hold up processing is missing paperwork. Make sure you have everything filled out correctly and the endorsements come back within 5 weeks.
Easier and cheaper than going to the UK.


----------



## Markzolt (Apr 17, 2015)

markzolt said:


> hi everyone,
> 
> i wanted to post on this topic as i have just been through this process and found little or no information about this or worse a lot of misinformation regarding adding a work offer to your spousal visa (relatives permit).
> 
> ...


*************please note parts of this post are quickly becoming outdated. Apparently vfs appointment dates are more readily available in sa now and processing times have sped up. In that case going back to the uk makes less sense although uk processing times still appear to be quicker if you are in a real rush.vfs are also now processing applications in the uk and i have no first hand experience of how this process operates but it seems to be a good development*************


----------



## db29 (Sep 23, 2014)

Thanks for the information.

To check, is there a timeline on the Visitors Visa section 11(6)? I don't want to go to all this effort and then have applied for the wrong Visa!

Should I apply for?

- Visitors Visa section 11(6)
- Relatives Visa
- General work permit
- Critical skills Visa

Thank you


----------



## j0ty (Apr 23, 2014)

db29,

What timeline are you talking about? If you are on relative's visa to accompany spouse and looking to add a work endorsement to it. Apply for Visitors Visa Section 11(6). Police clearance and medical reports must be within 6 months validity at time of application. Just submit all the documents you did for your relative's visa (or called spousal visa) on top of a permanent appointment letter from your employer stating your remuneration, job title, job scope etc.

One of my friend had to go through the same thing as well recently. I applied for mine in May this year and saw that the VFS system has changed to paying first before making appointment. I remembered vividly I had to wait for almost 1.5 months to get an appointment, and now you can get an appointment within the next couple of days! I'm also glad to hear that processing time is now 4-5 weeks! Mine took 6 weeks. Only delay now is the SAPS. My friend sent in her police clearance application through courier more than a week ago and has yet to get a notification that her application is received in Pretoria SAPS!


----------



## db29 (Sep 23, 2014)

Can you apply without having the clearence?

Sorry to hear about your friend, thats why im planning on taking it down this week. Does the visitors visa section 11 expire after a certain time frame?


----------



## j0ty (Apr 23, 2014)

db29 said:


> Can you apply without having the clearence?
> 
> Sorry to hear about your friend, thats why im planning on taking it down this week. Does the visitors visa section 11 expire after a certain time frame?


To be safe, you rather give more than less. I didn't give the SAPS PCC because (logically speaking) I interpreted on the checklist that I have not been on SA for 12 months, thus I do not need to provide an SA PCC. I think I am lucky to get pass this and I got my permit without submitting a SA PCC. I submitted my home country's PCC though.

Visitor's visa 11 is also a 2 year permit. As I have another year left on my old permit, they just extended it. Thus, my new permit with endorsement comes with 3 years' validity.


----------

